# Chronic sick fish.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My 3 fish tanks have had some sort of chronic infection for some time now.

It may have started a long time ago with a school of neon tetras. At the time I thought it was neon tetra disease, and all the affected fish were quarantined and given antibiotics. They were dying off one by one when a heater gsot turned up and killed them.

I thought the disease had gone, but it keeps returning. The affected fish gets emaciated, often loses colour, then the spine goes crooked. They eventually all die. Antibiotics and salt haven't worked.

It's time to do something drastic like breaking down the tanks and starting over, but there's one problem. There are a lot of seemingly healthy fish that I don't know what to do with. Some of them I really like, but am afraid to keep because they may be carriers. Nobody else will want sick fish either, so what can I do with them? The tanks are well planted. Will a 5% bleach treatment make these safe?

There are some fat, healthy bronze corys, a killifish, 2 kuhli loaches, 2 pygmy corks, a nice white betta, 3 bristlenoses and a few other seemingly unaffected fish. Two tanks have cherry and/or black bee shrimp and the third has two grey Sulewasi shrimp.

There are certain types that often seem to get sick: glo zebra danios, white clouds, swordtails, and pygmy livebearers.

If you want to take a chance and quarantine them, I have posted an ad in the classified section. Swords, danios, white clouds, pygmy livebearers of all sizes, and a healthy looking male dwarf gourami are free.http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=22406#post22406

A nice white betta I will sell for $5. (at least you can quarantine him permanently)

I'm not sure what to do with the others, but am open to offers and suggestions.


----------

